# Insulators



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just saw this item this morning while surfing....could be handy.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/products-classifieds/product-news/livestock/fences-and-pens/kencove-releases-spiralat_401-ar34648


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Good Post Mike, have to look into this.


----------



## valleyfarmsupply (Mar 14, 2015)

I think they are a great idea


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice I need some asap


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Why didnt anyone, or me, think of that 20 years ago? Simple and cheap... I like it...


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

I've been using them for the last month or so, bought two rolls. Works good, takes a little to get them on, but no complaints.


----------

